# My first year "traditional only".



## Apex Predator (Jul 24, 2008)

I’ve been a hunter as long as I can remember. My dad took me hunting for the first time when I was three years old. He killed an 8 point buck with me toddling by his side. My grandfather also helped mold me into a hunter at an early age. I have many fond memories of hunting with my Father and Grandfather. I have killed quite a few deer and hogs with rifles, shotguns, handguns, muzzleloaders, and compound bows. Something was missing though. 

I bought my first traditional bow about ten years ago, and shot it on and off. I was in the Navy then, and spent most of my time away serving my country. It sparked a fire in me though! I continued to shoot my recurves, and even built a few all wood bows in the years that followed. When it was time to make meat, I would always grab the compound. You see, I was a competitive 3D shooter in those days with my compound, and knew I could make the shot when the chips were down. Unfortunately, I didn’t have the time to practice as much as traditional bows required. 

After retiring from the Navy in August 2006, I had no more excuses! I had some shoulder trouble that first few months, which forced me to hunt with the compound bow. After shooting my first bear with the compound that August, I regretted not being able to hunt with my recurve. Fortunately, after about 6 months, I had recuperated from my shoulder injury. Now I could shoot every day, without my next 6 month deployment lurking. I began my quest for that perfect bow! I did shoot almost everyday preparing for that first traditional only season. I bought and sold many bows over the next few months, and could shoot them all pretty well. 

In July of 2007 I secured some private property that I could hunt hogs on year round. My buddy and I went one afternoon. I was still shooting the wheels though. I killed a hog that day, but it was not like it was before. I decided to take the plunge and hunt with my traditional bows only from that day forward. I listed my compound on E-bay, and called my buddy Brad. We were going hunting that afternoon, and I would be toting my Robertson longbow! I killed a nice boar that day, and started what would be my most enjoyable year of hunting ever. Here is my first traditional kill. A nice boar hog. 







 I continued to shoot daily, and hog hunt periodically, throughout the months leading up until deer season. I saw lots of game, but didn’t have another good shot opportunity. Deer season came at last, and I hunted quite a bit. My closest opportunity was a nice 8 pointer that was only 25 yards away, and clueless that I was in the same county. I wasn’t comfortable past 20 yards, and chose to pass on the shot. I had absolutely no regrets about not “flinging” one his way, and realized that I was maturing as a hunter. 

October, and my beloved Cumberland Island bow hunt, came at last. My brother and I share a camp on this beautiful island paradise every year during the quota hunt sponsored by the state of Georgia. There are good numbers of deer and hogs, and both were in season during this three day hunt. Glenn and I shared our camp with our three good friends Brad, Jamie, and Chris. I was the only traditional bow hunter. I shared quite a bit of good natured ribbing, but stood proud, and confident, in my choice of weapons. I would be hunting with my Great Northern Ghost recurve. I also had my Hummingbird longbow along as a back up. 

My buddy Brad killed a nice little 8 pointer and two hogs the first hour of the hunt! Chris hit and wounded a doe the same morning, which we never recovered. Glenn saw a nice 6 pointer, but had no shot. Neither myself or Jamie saw a critter. The next day I killed a nice 7 pointer at 7 yards. I was thrilled, to say the least! 






The third day of the hunt Jamie hit and lost a nice buck. 

I hunted throughout the deer season, without another opportunity. Fortunately, small game season was in through February 2008, and my best chance to bag another hog was fast approaching. My buddy Brad and I spent quite a bit of time hunting from the boat out in the marsh. The hogs love to feed on the grass roots out in the marsh flats. We shared a particularly memorable hunt where we both connected with hogs. He with compound, and me with my trusty Ghost.  






During February I hosted a hunt on my favorite Wildlife Management Area. I shared camp with 14 other traditional bow hunters, and had a great time. This was the first time I had ever hunted with anyone else shooting traditional bows! I met some of the greatest folks I have ever met.  RC, Hookedn21, Al, Tradbow, Pinenut, and many others shared my camp.  The group killed several hogs and had a great time. 

Small game season ended and turkey season opened in the middle of March. Hogs are game during spring turkey season with turkey weapons. This is the best time of the year for hogs, in my opinion. Danny Rowan was in town for a couple of months with work and I had a great time hunting with him on several occasions. We were on hogs every time we went, but didn’t make meat. One weekend I hosted Danny Rowan, C J Pearson, and Ray Hammond on a hog hunt in my favorite stomping grounds. It was truly an honor to hunt with such fine folks. 

I spent at least one day per week chasing hogs, and had a blast during the spring. This good eating sow fell to a great 20 yard shot from my Martin Savannah long bow.  






These two were killed the same day with my Howard Hill Wesley Special.  











In April RC let me chase him around the swamp on his stomping grounds, and we had a blast.  I had several groups of hogs within bow shot, but couldn't get the shot I wanted.  I had a great time!

In addition to my bow hunting with traditional gear, I started building bows in earnest. I completed five bamboo baked bows and have built my first laminated fiberglass bow. Next year I plan to hunt only with bows that I have built. 

I’d like to thank all the fine folks on the traditional bow forums! I have learned so much from all the shared information, and encouragement from those following my build-a-longs. I have made some great friends in the process, and hope to share many future hunts with these fine folks. Thanks again for one of the best years of my life!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 24, 2008)

Great post!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 24, 2008)

DITTO

Good read.  

Ya done good, young'un!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 24, 2008)

Good deal Marty.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2008)

good post marty.....man i wish i still had that robertson long bow no wait that ghost.....LOL.....it's a pleasure to know you now we just gotta meet in person......


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 24, 2008)

Rock on Marty, sounds like you are having a blast!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 24, 2008)

Great story, thanks for posting.


----------



## gblrklr (Jul 24, 2008)

Great post Marty!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2008)

Now that was a very nice read. Thanks Marty. You have given back to the trad archery sport much more than you have received with your sharing of hunts and bow building. What an inspiration you have been to no telling how many folks. On a personal note I am proud I got to make your acquaintance in person and thank you for the many contributions you make to this forum. I look forward to any other hunts we may end up sharing together.

Like many others here, you're a goodin' Marty!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 24, 2008)

I have to agree with Al in all he said. and I will add that I was priviledged to be there to hunt with you and the rest of the folks.  I also have really enjoyed the last year as one of the best ever for me.  Being able to go with all my new friends to these hunts has just been great!   I scored zero on game and a home run on the friends!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for everything you have given back to this forum, 

I really like your Bow build alongs and One day I am going to attempt it Myself As soon as i find some time and Have the patience not to try to complete it in one day. 
Keep building and I promise to keep Reading and learning from you,till I feel comfortable building my own. 

As with you I have always feel Back on the training wheels when it comes time to hit the woods, Thanks to Frank (FVR) when i sold him one of the Bear Recurves I had sitting in the garage He struck my interest in Recurves again, I haven't gone complete trad Yet the wheelie is still around but it IS collecting some dust. 

Thank you


----------



## SOS (Jul 24, 2008)

I know the feeling.

Do you ever hunt Ossabaw?  Seven of us have rejects for the hog only hunt and are planning a trad assault of the island - likely the February hunt.  3 years ago I was the only bow (compound) hunter, last hunt in 2006 I was the only bow hunter and for sure the only trad hunter.  Successful both times!

I'll post as the letter writing time gets closer.  All of us with a reject will get drawn.  About half that apply with no rejects get drawn as well.  Fun hunt on a great island.


----------



## gblrklr (Jul 24, 2008)

SOS said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Do you ever hunt Ossabaw?  Seven of us have rejects for the hog only hunt and are planning a trad assault of the island - likely the February hunt.  3 years ago I was the only bow (compound) hunter, last hunt in 2006 I was the only bow hunter and for sure the only trad hunter.  Successful both times!
> 
> I'll post as the letter writing time gets closer.  All of us with a reject will get drawn.  About half that apply with no rejects get drawn as well.  Fun hunt on a great island.


Sounds like a good hunt!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 24, 2008)

That sounds like a great hunt Steve.  I've never hunted any of the islands except Cumberland.  I have 3-4 rejection points that I've been saving up for a trophy type deer hunt, but may spend one on a good hog hunt.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 25, 2008)

thats good stuff right there !!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 25, 2008)

Exellent post !!! There is something great about the simplicity of the stick and string. Great photos too....


----------



## SOS (Jul 25, 2008)

The Ossabaw Hog only hunt is separate from the regular GA Points hunt.  So you can apply for both and not mess up your points!  There are regular hunts - the archery hunt can be very hot and buggy.  The hog hunts are just more relaxed, less bugs and fun since folks aren't gunning for trophy deer.  My daughter actually killed one of the biggest I know to come off the island when she was fifteen, so you can find some old, good bucks.  But for me, it's pigs when I go!  Sorry if I got .....   Steve


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 27, 2008)

Great year there Marty! Congrats.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 10, 2010)

Told ya I would even though I was the last poster 2 years ago.
This should help get everyone excited about tomorrow!


----------



## rastaman (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Marty...good post.  i haven't had the pleasure of meeting you yet, but i think i remember the first traditional hog success story you posted on stickbow a couple or so years ago.  i always like reading your stories and seeing your pictures.  i have also been lusting after one of your 3 piece takedowns....


----------



## devolve (Sep 10, 2010)

nice post Marty. I enjoyed that a lot. this will be my first traditional only season. I am very excited myself.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 10, 2010)

Good story I enjoyed it and hope to get to share camp with you and some of yall other fine fellars in the future!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 12, 2010)

This could be the year that I shoot at a deer with trad gear.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you gonna be"Trad Only" this year?
or are you just a wannabe?



It's gettin close to deer season so the ribbin has started


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 29, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Are you gonna be"Trad Only" this year?
> or are you just a wannabe?
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently we r all "WannaBees" according to someone on this forum.


----------



## gurn (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the good read and great pics.


----------

